# Claire's grooming ... Pure Paws... Pics



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Claire got her spay stitches out today and also got a grooming. This time I brought the groomer Pure Paws Reconstructing Shampoo, Moisturizing Conditioner and Ultra Shine spray and a Madan brush. Her coat looks so good. Claire's breeder had given me info on what she uses and it worked wonderfully also. It is people shampoo and I wanted to try a dog-specific shampoo. I think the Pure Paws made her coat whiter and this wasn't even the whitening shampoo. I am very pleased with it. Her coat really looks luscious. http://www.purepaws.net/

When we got home I tried to take some pics while she was still "fresh" but because she was finally out of her stroller after two weeks of confinement she was totally WILD!!!! I got a couple pics that weren't a white blur.

I'm sooooo glad the stiches are finally out!!! Yay!!

So here is Claire... I call her Baby Claire .. she is such a big cuddly baby ...

Oh, these pics have not had any alterations at all and you can see that her tear staining is getting better.... The new growth is nice and white... hope it stays that way!!

[attachment=53220:Claire_1.jpg]

[attachment=53222:claire_c.jpg]

[attachment=53221:Claire_b.jpg]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Claire has a smile that rivals Kerry's Crisse! She just oozes joy!

Her coat is gorgeous!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ May 28 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782492


> Claire has a smile that rivals Kerry's Crisse! She just oozes joy!
> 
> Her coat is gorgeous![/B]


Awww, thanks, Marj. She is a joy to have, truly.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww Claire looks beautiful!!! :wub2: :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow Sher she has the most beautiful coat, I love the third picture, she looks like a live wire :wub: love that little face of hers. The tear staining does look alot better.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ May 28 2009, 09:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782499


> wow Sher she has the most beautiful coat, I love the third picture, she looks like a live wire :wub: love that little face of hers. The tear staining does look alot better.[/B]


Paula, yes.. "live wire" is a good description!! She is a hand full!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She for sure is a beauty!! :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Cute pictures, Sher. We use Pure Paws, too. Love it. Coco's coat is always so soft when she's bathed. Thanks for sharing, and I'm glad you are enjoying your new little one!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sher your baby Claire looks very happy and full of joy. Yes the staining looks like it is growing out. She is such a cutie.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Claire is just darling and her coat is to die for~~~I love it!!! The third pic is my favorite and I can see you like it because it is in your siggy!!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

She looks so pretty. I would just love to run my hands through her coat.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Claire is looking so pretty, and even better she looks happy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy, beautiful baby girl!
xoxox


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Sher she looks wonderful!!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, what a little beauty she is. Claires coat looks luscious & her happy smile is adorable. :wub:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Lovin' happy little Claire!!! :wub:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... beautiful coat Claire has :wub: :wub: Sher she is a sweet heart :heart:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sher, I feel like I can relate to your experiences, LOL. Claire's coat is beautiful! Has her coat changed yet? I'm still waiting...

And does your "little ball of energy" walk around just looking for trouble????  oh puppyhood....

She looks like a very very happy little girl, I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ May 29 2009, 09:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782684


> Sher, I feel like I can relate to your experiences, LOL. Claire's coat is beautiful! Has her coat changed yet? I'm still waiting...
> 
> And does your "little ball of energy" walk around just looking for trouble????  oh puppyhood....
> 
> She looks like a very very happy little girl, I'm so happy for you!![/B]


Oh, yes, she does look for trouble... usually looking for how she can "torture" Kallie and Catcher. She loves to stalk them... !!

Not sure what you mean by coat change?


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Claire looks beautiful, Sher. We did not have great luck with Pure Paws here even though that is what Bonnie sent us home with!! I am glad it worked so well on Claire, she looks so happy and so pretty.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

_I love the pics, Sher! Especially the third one, which I see you incorporated into your sig! :biggrin: _


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Aw Sher, she's such a happy pretty little girl. I'm so happy for you. I can tell you are totally enjoying her. And who wouldn't with that little personality!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sher, Claire looks so beautiful and snuggly. :wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Claire is soo pretty :wub: I love her smile :wub: :biggrin:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Claire is such a beauty!!!! :wub: :wub: Her coat looks fantastic!!!! :thumbsup: 

I have to agree with the other that Claire's smile really is something special!!! :biggrin: 


QUOTE (2MaltMom @ May 29 2009, 09:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782684


> And does your "little ball of energy" walk around just looking for trouble????  oh puppyhood....[/B]


Maggie is 2 and she still walks around looking for trouble and lil Abbie is never far behind!!!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

She looks great! I too just received the Pure Paws. I just bathed the 3 so I'm hoping it works well for them. We were using the Pnderosa which I really like but is pricey.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Claire's coat is so pretty! :wub: Beautiful smile too!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh pure beauty, thats for sure :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

